

Show HN: Made some improvements to our site, would love your thoughts - sw007

Hi guys,<p>We created getinspired365.com a month ago and have made some big improvements based on the comments you made. Today is a big day for us - we are trialing our new 'tribute' page, with a dedicated slideshow for someone/event. We are really excited about it.<p>The tribute page works in much the same way but it provides a user with a great slideshow effect. Within this slideshow there are many quotes, pictures and lots of useful information about that person or subject.<p>We'd love to hear your feedback and how we can improve it. We are very much focused on inspiring people but also feel there is a bit of a market in creating these types of tribute pages - which we don't think have been done (in this way) before.<p>thanks
======
sw007
Clickable - <http://getinspired365.com>

~~~
steveridout
Looks nice. Spotted some glitchy behavior if you click multiple nav dots at
the bottom in quick succession though.

~~~
sw007
Ok, thanks. We will check these out.

